# getting divorced in italy



## andybc (Aug 22, 2009)

We're UK citizens, we've been living in Italy as residents for nearly 3 years. My wife has moved back to the UK with my 2 year old son, I'm staying in Italy with my 14 year old daughter and 5 year old son. We're getting divorced. 

Any advice on this, especially in relation to Italian law, child custody and CSA payments would be appreciated.

Just a bit of background. My wife of 15 years recently went on a trip back to Manchester to visit 'facebook' friends she'd not seen for 25 years. Now she's living back in Manchester with my youngest son and one of her 'facebook friends' i expecting me to finance her return to Italy.


----------

